# Record high membership numbers



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

For one lucky person 900 will be their lucky number this week . With membership sales booming we are on course to hit 900 members for the first time sometime this week. For one lucky person there will be a choice of a years free Premium TTOC Membership or a years subscription to Audi Driver Magazine . The lucky winner will be drawn at random from the entire membership .


----------

